# Neue Anrufe aus Italien



## wolfgang61 (18 September 2007)

Moin, ich werde seit heute von Anrufen aus Italien ( 00390473255566 ) belästigt, zu denen ich mit Sicherheit keinerlei Einwilligung gegeben habe. Ich habe zum letzten Mal vor 20 Jahren mit jemanden aus Italien gesprochen.
Kann ich irgendwelche rechtlichen Schritte einleiten?
Gruß, Wolfgang


----------



## webwatcher (18 September 2007)

*AW: Neue Anrufe aus Italien*



wolfgang61 schrieb:


> Moin, ich werde seit heute von Anrufen aus Italien ( 00390473255566 ) belästigt, zu denen ich mit Sicherheit keinerlei Einwilligung gegeben habe.


was heißt belästigt? Werbung = cold call? Wenn ja, für was wird geworben? 


wolfgang61 schrieb:


> Kann ich irgendwelche rechtlichen Schritte einleiten?


nein. 

Das Thema ist lang und breit hier seit dem 11.08.2006 durchgehechelt worden mit dutzenden
 "me too" Meldungen ohne  dass es irgendwelche grundsätzlichen  Erkenntnise gibt.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=42301
Der angebliche Verursacher  der Anrufe versuchte den Thread zur Werbung zu mißbrauchen.
Daher wurde der Thread geschlossen.


----------



## wolfgang61 (18 September 2007)

*AW: Neue Anrufe aus Italien*

Hallo, danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Ich hatte natürlich den von dir zitierten Thread per Suchfunktion gefunden und durchgelesen. Ich dachte nur, da bei mir eine andere Nummer auf dem Display steht, gäbe es vielleicht auch andere Erkenntnisse.

Gruß, Wolfgang


----------



## webwatcher (18 September 2007)

*AW: Neue Anrufe aus Italien*



wolfgang61 schrieb:


> ( 00390473255566 )


Die bisher bekannten Nummern 00390474543355  und  00390473255552 

unterscheiden  sich nur wenig, (Ortsvorwahl ist identisch) es dürfte  sich um denselben Verursacher  handeln.  

Nochmal die Frage: Wenn ja, was wurde beworben?


----------



## wolfgang61 (18 September 2007)

*AW: Neue Anrufe aus Italien*

Hallo, was beworben wurde kann ich nicht sagen, da niemand zu Hause war. Allerdings zeigte mir das Display 4 Anrufe innerhalb 3 Stunden. Der AB war leer.

Falls ich zu Hause bin und der Anruf kommt wieder, soll ich dann rangehen? Und wenn ja, was soll ich sagen (ich kann kein italienisch)?

Gruß, Wolfgang


----------



## Unregistriert (24 September 2007)

*AW: Neue Anrufe aus Italien*

wir hatten dieselbe Nummer auf dem display...
martina


----------



## webwatcher (25 September 2007)

*AW: Neue Anrufe aus Italien*



wolfgang61 schrieb:


> Falls ich zu Hause bin und der Anruf kommt wieder, soll ich dann rangehen?
> Und wenn ja, was soll ich sagen (ich kann kein italienisch)?


Warum nicht, das kostet ja nichts (außer vielleicht Nerven)  Da man davon ausgehen kann, 
dass  sie was verscheuern wollen, müßten  sie deutsch sprechen und  wenn nicht, ist es auch nicht tragisch


----------



## JaLa (1 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Neue Anrufe aus Italien*

aha  da bin ich wohl nicht die einzige die von dieser nummer angerufen wird, schon paar mal.. der nummertipper hat auch zürich im visier..  wenn ich den hörer abhebe wird am andern ende immer gleich aufgelegt.. nächstesmal heb ich ab und sage: pronto per favore..?


----------



## Küde junior (2 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Neue Anrufe aus Italien*

Auch hier in der CH häufen sich solche Anrufe. Werden allerdings durch Ruf-Annahme-Sperre geblocked.


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Neue Anrufe aus Italien*

Hallo  
auch ich habe  seit 1 Monat ca. diese lästigen anrufe.
Bin 1 x rann gegangen ohne was zu sagen, nach ca. 10 sek. war eine männliche Stimme drann
die nach meinen Nachnamen fragte. Kaum sagte ich was , legte er auf.

Ich habe jetzt einen Dienst meines Telefonanbieters in anspruch genommen, der scheinbar
auch unterdrückte Nummern aus dem Ausland blockiert, welche über eine Umleitung gehen.

mal gucken wie es weitergeht


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Neue Anrufe aus Italien*

Hallo
habe auch grade solch einen Anruf erhalten.
Ich melde mich immer mit vollem Namen und kaum mache ich meinen Mund zu legt der Gesprächspartner auf.

:-D Wir werden alle von der Mafia bedroht :-D :-D :-D


----------



## Unregistriert (12 November 2007)

*AW: Neue Anrufe aus Italien*

Heute hatte ich auch diese Nummer auf dem Display meines Telefones. Bin gespannt, ob das wieder vorkommt.


----------



## Unregistriert (20 November 2007)

*AW: Neue Anrufe aus Italien*

Hallo Hallo auch ich aus der Region Bern (CH) Habe diese nummer oft auf dem Telefon seit ca Oktober 
1 x Habe ich abgenommen und Sie haben aufgehängt.
Was wollen die ?


----------



## webwatcher (20 November 2007)

*AW: Neue Anrufe aus Italien*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Was wollen die ?


Wenn man das wüßte. Diese Art Anrufe sind  hier im Forum zum ersten  Mal am 11.08.2006 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=42301 
berichtet worden


----------



## Unregistriert (21 November 2007)

November 2007. auch in der Schweiz/Zürich, hatte ich zum ersten Mal so eine Telnummer auf dem Display. Als ich den Hörer abnahm, legte jemand sofort auf.


----------



## Unregistriert (22 November 2007)

Hi,
bei mir hat diese Nummer (00390473255566) vor einigen Monaten das erste mal angerufen,
seitem nichtmehr, doch in dieser Woche hat es am Montag angefangen zwischen 9.30 und 10.30 anzurufen. Nun ruft diese Nummer auch schon Nachmittags an. Heute hat diese Nummer 4x nacheindander morgens in meiner Abwesenheit angerufen. Ich bin noch nie rangegangen und habe es auch nicht vor...
Ich fühle mich jetzt schon richtig terrorisiert ^^
Wann hört diese Nummer auf mich zu terroriseiren?


----------



## Unregistriert (28 November 2007)

*AW: Neue Anrufe aus Italien*

Na irgendwie bin ich beruhigt, dass ich nicht die einzige bin. Bei mir geht das auch schon seit sicher 2 Monaten immer wieder so in der Woche 3, 4 mal, wenn ich dran gehe, wird sofort aufgelegt. Sehr merkwürdig.


----------



## Unregistriert (28 November 2007)

*AW: Neue Anrufe aus Italien*

HALLO!! Bin auf dieses Forum gestossen, weil ich die Telefonnummer im Google eingegeben habe ( 00390473255566 ) Ich werde jeden Tag angerufen! Auf den AB spricht niemand!
Habe Heute nach dem 1. klingeln abgehoben und eine Dame fragte nach meinem Namen!
Ich sagte, sie müssen ihn doch kennen, sonst würden Sie mich doch nicht anrufen! Als sie mir sagte, sie wolle mir Wein und Essen aus Italien günstig verkaufen, habe ich aufgelegt!
Jetzt klingelt das Telefon jede halbe Stunde! Versuche jetzt die Nummer sperren zu lassen!
Grüssle aus dem Schwabenland!


----------



## Hase007 (29 November 2007)

*AW: Neue Anrufe aus Italien*

Ich bin heute auch von dießer besagten Nummer (00390473255566) angefufen worden.
Ich melde mich bei Anrumnummern die ich nicht Kenne nur mit "Hallo".
Der Anrufer hat daraufhin gleich wieder aufgelegt.

Ich spiele bereits mit dem Gedanken daß ich Tagsüber über eine ISDN Karte alle
Anrufer ohne ID blockieren lasse.
Kennt jemand ein gutes ISDN-Monitor Programm?


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Neue Anrufe aus Italien*

Hallo, meine Mutter bekommt auch seit einigen Wochen jeden Tag ca 3-4 solcher Anrufe. Da sie aber im Moment nicht da ist, sehe ich sie immer nur auf dem Display vom Telefon.
Hat noch keiner die Erfahrung gemacht, dass man plötzlich eine immens hohe Tel.rechnung hatte oder so?


----------



## webwatcher (1 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Neue Anrufe aus Italien*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hat noch keiner die Erfahrung gemacht, dass man plötzlich eine immens hohe Tel.rechnung hatte oder so?


Dem  Angerufenen entstehen keine Kosten außer den Beruhigungstabletten...


----------



## Unregistriert (5 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Neue Anrufe aus Italien*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Dem  Angerufenen entstehen keine Kosten außer den Beruhigungstabletten...



WIR KRIEGEN SCHON SEIT LÄNGEREM DIESE ANRUFE VON DER TEL. NR. 00390473255566! ICH HABE NOCH NIE ABGENOMMEN, DA WIR EBENFALLS VON EINEM SCHWEIZER-SPINNER NON-STOP ANRUFE ERHALTEN. EINFACH DIE NERVEN BEHALTEN UND NICHT RANGEHEN!
ÜBRIGENS ZAHLT MAN DIE GEBÜHR BIS AN DIE CH-GRENZE WENN MAN TROTZDEM MAL RAN GEHT!!!


----------



## webwatcher (5 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Neue Anrufe aus Italien*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ÜBRIGENS ZAHLT MAN DIE GEBÜHR BIS AN DIE CH-GRENZE WENN MAN TROTZDEM MAL RAN GEHT!!!


Dann hätte  die Schweiz ein anderes Abrechnungsmodell. In Deutschland  kostet es nichts


----------



## Heiko (5 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Neue Anrufe aus Italien*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> WIR KRIEGEN SCHON SEIT LÄNGEREM DIESE ANRUFE VON DER TEL. NR. 00390473255566! ICH HABE NOCH NIE ABGENOMMEN, DA WIR EBENFALLS VON EINEM SCHWEIZER-SPINNER NON-STOP ANRUFE ERHALTEN. EINFACH DIE NERVEN BEHALTEN UND NICHT RANGEHEN!
> ÜBRIGENS ZAHLT MAN DIE GEBÜHR BIS AN DIE CH-GRENZE WENN MAN TROTZDEM MAL RAN GEHT!!!


Deine SHIFT-Taste klemmt.


----------



## Birke (7 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Neue Anrufe aus Italien*

Ich hier in Zürich werde auch seit einiger Zeit schon von dieser Nummer angerufen, hab noch nie abgenommen. Anhand der Kommentare in diesem Forum vermute ich, dass dies keine Werbeanrufe sind, sonst würde der Anrufer ja nicht gleich auflegen.

Vor vielen Jahren schon hatte eine Einbrecherbande hier in der Region dasselbe Vorgehen gewählt, um rauszufinden, um welche Tageszeit jemand nicht zu Hause ist. Kaum wurde die Bande geschnappt, hörten die Anrufe auf! Also aufgepasst: Den Anruf beantworten bedeutet, diesen Leuten unbeabsichtigt Informationen über eure Anwesenheit zu geben. Besser klingeln lassen, den Anrufbeantworter einschalten oder den Anrufer sperren lassen. Wenn sich jemand durch diese Anrufe stark belästigt fühlt, sollte er sie den Behörden (Polizei) melden.


----------



## Unregistriert (8 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Neue Anrufe aus Italien*

Wir werden schon seit über einem halben Jahr von der Nummer 00390473255566 angerufen.Nach dem Abnehmen sagte eine weibliche Computerstimme "Dieser Anschluß ist zur Zeit nicht möglich, bitte rufen Sie zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt nochmal an", obwohl ich gar nicht angerufen habe! In der letzten Woche wurde ich täglich von dieser Nummer angerufen und endlich war ein Mann dran, der aus Südtirol wäre und mich fragte, ob ich italienisches Essen mag. Ich sagte ihm ziemlich erbost, was ich nicht mag, nämlich von ihn telefonisch terrorisiert zu werden und dass er sofort aufhören soll, bei uns anzurufen. Seitdem kam keine einziger Anruf mehr!


----------



## Unregistriert (11 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Neue Anrufe aus Italien*

Hallo,
seit ca. 3 Monaten bekomme auch ich diese Anrufe von der Nummer 00390473255566 aus Italien. Bin auch noch nie rangegangen, da die Anrufe meistens gegen 11 Uhr oder 14 Uhr erfolgen. Anfangs war einmal die Woche diese Nummer auf dem Display gespeichert, jetzt täglich, ausser am Wochenende. Ist nur lästig jeden Tag die Anruferliste zu löschen.


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Neue Anrufe aus Italien*

Hey, habe auch soeben einen solchen Anruf bekommen und nicht abgenommen da mir die Nummer nicht bekannt war. Habe zwar Verwandte in Italien aber niemanden unter dieser Nummer. Dachte mir das muss strange sein ....... und lese jetzt hier das ich nicht der einzige bin der gerade belästigt wird. We keep an eye on it!

Frohe Festtage an alle.


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Neue Anrufe aus Italien*

Hallo  an alle,

habe auch schon seit ca. 2 Monaten öfters mal diese Nummer im Display. Da ich aber nie da war konnte ich nie  rangehen. Nach dem was ich jetzt gelesen habe, werde ich die Polizei einschalten. Ich denke, es ist das beste was man tun kann.

Frohes Fest und Grüße aus Heidelberg


----------



## blowfish (21 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Neue Anrufe aus Italien*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> werde ich die Polizei einschalten.



und die setzen sich dann neben das Telefon und gehen ran wenns klingelt.


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Neue Anrufe aus Italien*

Bei uns hat es nun auch mit dem Anruf der Nummer 00390473255566 angefangen. Da ich diese Nummer nicht kenne, liess ich den Anrufbeantworter anspringen. Es wurde aufgelegt. Werde diese Nummer der Polizei weitergeben mit den hier geschriebenen Aussagen. Soll die Polizei diese Nummer doch überprüfen. Bei uns im Kanton stehen überall Schilder, auf denen steht: "Helfen Sie mit...Bei Verdacht auf Einbruch...sofort der Polizei melden".

Danke für die anderen Hinweise.

Gruss aus Zürich und besinnliche Festtage.


----------



## Unregistriert (11 Januar 2008)

*AW: Neue Anrufe aus Italien*

Tach, Sie (oder er, es) ist wieder am Telefonieren. Diesmal im schönen Zürcher Oberland in der Schweiz  hat jemand von euch auch diese nummer in der Anruferliste gefunden? 00390473255566 im Italienischen Telefonbuch finde ich keine Einträge zu dieser Nummer. und wenn man zurückruft kann man 10 Sekunden Stille geniessen (LOL) und wird wortlos abgehängt. Mal schauen was sich auf der nächsten Telefonrechnung tut :-(


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Januar 2008)

*AW: Neue Anrufe aus Italien*

auch hier in der gegend von münchen ruft diese nummer an. 
heute 28.01.08 14:14	00390473255566.


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Januar 2008)

*AW: Neue Anrufe aus Italien*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Tach, Sie (oder er, es) ist wieder am Telefonieren. Diesmal im schönen Zürcher Oberland in der Schweiz  hat jemand von euch auch diese nummer in der Anruferliste gefunden? 00390473255566 im Italienischen Telefonbuch finde ich keine Einträge zu dieser Nummer. und wenn man zurückruft kann man 10 Sekunden Stille geniessen (LOL) und wird wortlos abgehängt. Mal schauen was sich auf der nächsten Telefonrechnung tut :-(



Ja, auch im Zürcher Oberland


----------



## Unregistriert (30 Januar 2008)

*AW: Neue Anrufe aus Italien*

Auch wir in der Schweiz im Thurgau erhalten diese Nummer: +39 047 325 55 66 !


----------



## dragondiver (31 Januar 2008)

*AW: Neue Anrufe aus Italien*

Ich habe auch diese Anrufe 00390473255566 auf dem Telephonspeicher Züriunterland


----------



## Unregistriert (2 Februar 2008)

*AW: Neue Anrufe aus Italien*

Und weiter gehts..... ich habe das gefühl, dass die im Auftrag Wohnungen abchecken um die Anwesenheits-gewohnheiten zu erfahren. Einbruchs-terminplaner made in Itali???
Aber Rechtlich gesehen hat man, so lange nichts wesentliches passiert, keinen stich dagegen. Telefonieren ist ja immer noch Legal. 

Mein Tip: Anrufbeantworter nicht mehr standartmässig zu besprechen, sondern so, dass der erste eindruck auf Anwesenheit deutet.
z.B.: "Meier?" kleine Pause.......(3-5sek.) "leider sind wir zur zeit nicht erreichbar...."
Das schreckt doch erst mal ab.

Weitere Tips um einen Einbruch zu vermeiden:
Nicht die Automatische Lampe an der Hausecke bringt den Effekt, sondern Zeitschaltuhren mit zufälligem Einschaltfenster, die Abends in mind. 2 Räumen zufällig mal das Licht einschalten und so Anwesenheit simulieren. Fragen Sie Ihren Elektrofachhandel danach.
Die Automatische Lampe an der Hausecke HILFT sogar den Einbrechern unter umständen damit, dass sie dunkle winkel und Vorgärten erhellt, die dann sauber Ausspioniert werden können. (Kellerschächte, angekippte Fenster, Begehbare Vordächer etc..)

Dazu sollte man in der Ferienzeiten jemanden damit beauftragen, Täglich!!! den Briefkasten zu leeren. Überquellende Briefkäste weisen deutlich auf abwesenheit hin.


bei weiteren Fragen zu Sicherheitstechnik stehe ich euch gerne zur verfügung. 
Werde regelmässig hier vorbei schauen. Gruss Sven


----------



## Unregistriert (5 Februar 2008)

*AW: Neue Anrufe aus Italien*

Hallo miteinander, 
heute habe ich erfahren was es sich mit dieser nummer auf sich hat. (Es war mal jemand dran, der auch Sprechen konnte)

WERBUNG für Italian-Food.

Diese schlecht Deutsch sprechende Dame hat "ein exklusives Set aus besten Zutaten für uns bereit".
Klar mögen wir Italienisches Essen, aber nicht auf diese weise...
man weis nicht was da kommt und was der Spass kosten wird.
Meine Lasagne esse ich lieber bei meinem Italiener im Ort. 

Wünsche euch einen schönen Abend und "en Guete"  euer Sven


----------



## Captain Picard (6 Februar 2008)

*AW: Neue Anrufe aus Italien*

Diese Belästingungswerbeanrufe gehen jetzt schon seit fast zwei Jahren
Am 13.04.2006,  wurden sie dort  das erste Mal gemeldet 
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?t=10658
und  hier im Forum am 11.08.2006
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=42301

Offensichtlich muß es  erfolgreich sein, d.h. es gibt anscheinend genügend Deppen, die sich belabern lassen,
sonst würde es nicht über einen so langen Zeitraum fortgesetzt werden.


----------



## wolfgang61 (7 Februar 2008)

*AW: Neue Anrufe aus Italien*

Hmmm, nachdem die Anrufe aus Italien schon lange nicht mehr auftauchen, hatten wir gestern zum ersten Mal eine Nummer aus Polen auf dem Display. Es wurde vom "Gesprächspartner" nichts gesagt. Sehr seltsam.
Gruß, Wolfgang


----------



## Heiko (7 Februar 2008)

*AW: Neue Anrufe aus Italien*



wolfgang61 schrieb:


> Hmmm, nachdem die Anrufe aus Italien schon lange nicht mehr auftauchen, hatten wir gestern zum ersten Mal eine Nummer aus Polen auf dem Display. Es wurde vom "Gesprächspartner" nichts gesagt. Sehr seltsam.
> Gruß, Wolfgang


Ich frag mich immer wenn mir sowas passiert, ob ich jetzt schon unter Paranoia leide und sich vielleicht doch jemand nur verwählt hat.


----------



## Unregistriert (8 Februar 2008)

*AW: Neue Anrufe aus Italien*

Hallo zusammen

Gut, dass es Internet gibt, so habe ich gesehen, dass es noch andere Leute gibt, die Anrufe von der Nummer 00390473255566 erhalten. Wenn man das Telefon abnimmt, wird sofort aufgehängt. Bei Rückruf ist die Leitung immer besetzt. Wir bekommen diese mysteriösen Anrufe, die meistens am Abend erfolgen, seit etwa 3 Monaten und im Abstand von etwa 2 Wochen.


----------



## Unregistriert (8 Februar 2008)

*AW: Neue Anrufe aus Italien*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Gut, dass es Internet gibt, so habe ich gesehen, dass es noch andere Leute gibt, die Anrufe von der Nummer 00390473255566 erhalten. Wenn man das Telefon abnimmt, wird sofort aufgehängt. Bei Rückruf ist die Leitung immer besetzt. Wir bekommen diese mysteriösen Anrufe, die meistens am Abend erfolgen, seit etwa 3 Monaten und im Abstand von etwa 2 Wochen.



Uebrigens, wir sind auch im Zürcher Oberland zu hause.


----------



## Unregistriert (9 Februar 2008)

*AW: Neue Anrufe aus Italien*

Hallo Wolfgang61

gib doch mal die nummer durch, nimmt mich mal wunder ob die bei uns auch auftaucht...

gruss sven


----------



## wolfgang61 (10 Februar 2008)

*AW: Neue Anrufe aus Italien*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo Wolfgang61
> 
> gib doch mal die nummer durch, nimmt mich mal wunder ob die bei uns auch auftaucht...
> 
> gruss sven



Hi, falls du die polnische Nummer meinst: 0048888604878
Gruß, Wolfgang


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Februar 2008)

*AW: Neue Anrufe aus Italien*

Habe das gleiche problem hier in der Schweiz. Letztmals heute Sonntag nachmittag 16:00 Uhr.
Meistens bin ich nicht zu Hause, letztesmal habe ich geantwortet. Das Telefon wurde aber eingehängt.
Was soll ich dvon halten?


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Februar 2008)

*AW: Neue Anrufe aus Italien*

12. Februar 2008 ---

...auch hier im Umland von München (östlich) wurde ich heute erneut von der Nummer 00390473255566 angerufen. Diese Nummer hatte ich vor wenigen Wochen schon einmal auf dem Display.

Keine Nachricht auf dem AB - nur diese Nummer als Anruf in Abwesenheit!  

Bitte haltet "uns Angerufene" doch auf dem laufenden, wenn jemand etwas Neues erfährt. 

Scheint eine Vorwahl aus Südtirol zu sein - oder?

Gruß aus Kirchseeon


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Februar 2008)

*AW: Neue Anrufe aus Italien*

ja ist Südtirol, soviel habe ich auch herausgefunden.
Ich habe gestern mit einem Bekannten, der Polizist ist gesprochen, aber da kann man nicht viel machen. Anzeige gegen unbekannt, aber wegen was? Belästigung?
Heute habe ich mit der Swisscom telefoniert und gefragt ob man eine einzelne eingehende Nummer auf dem Festnetz sperren könnte. Geht aber leider auch nicht.
In der Schweiz kann man höchsten Anonyme Anrufer abweisen mit *99#, dadurch kann passieren, das ausländische Telefone auch nicht mehr eingehen können, wegen der Rufnummer-Erkennung. Wäre einfach ein Versuch wert. Aber die Dame von der Auskunft hat geraten auf keinen Fall zurückrufen!
Ich habe nun meine Festnetznummer aufs Handy umgeleitet, so bin ich "immer zu Hause"!
EInen schönen Tag euch allen!


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Februar 2008)

*AW: Neue Anrufe aus Italien*

jo, Salü ...

hast Du denn gerne Italienisches Essen??? Oder willst Du mal eine Südtiroler Fleischplatte probieren??? Dann solltest du umbedingt diesen anruf entgegen nehmen. Denn die netten Leute am anderen ende haben EXTRA für Dich "ein exzellentes" Fresspacket vorbereitet. Du musst es nur noch bestätigen und schon kommt Dicke Post mit nem *Dicken Einzahlungsschein*....         wünsche schon mal Guten Apetit...


----------



## KatzenHai (12 Februar 2008)

*AW: Neue Anrufe aus Italien*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Dann solltest du umbedingt diesen anruf entgegen nehmen. Denn die netten Leute am anderen ende haben EXTRA für Dich "ein exzellentes" Fresspacket vorbereitet. Du musst es nur noch bestätigen und schon kommt Dicke Post mit nem *Dicken Einzahlungsschein*....         wünsche schon mal Guten Apetit...


Watt ne gequirlte Quatsch-mit-Soße-Aussage ...


----------



## Reducal (13 Februar 2008)

*AW: Neue Anrufe aus Italien*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ich habe nun meine Festnetznummer aufs Handy umgeleitet, so bin ich "immer zu Hause"!


...und zahlst Gebühren bei eingehenden Gesprächen. :wall:


----------



## Heiko (13 Februar 2008)

*AW: Neue Anrufe aus Italien*



Reducal schrieb:


> ...und zahlst Gebühren bei eingehenden Gesprächen. :wall:


Pssst!
Das hätte er schon noch selbst gemerkt


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Februar 2008)

*AW: Neue Anrufe aus Italien*

Die wollen wohl was verkaufen. Irgendeine Vereinigung vom Südtirol.

Wollen irgendwelches Bio-Zeugs verkaufen. Zu denen gehört wohl diese URL: http://www.san-lorenzo.com


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Februar 2008)

*AW: Neue Anrufe aus Italien*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Die wollen wohl was verkaufen. Irgendeine Vereinigung vom Südtirol.
> 
> Wollen irgendwelches Bio-Zeugs verkaufen. Zu denen gehört wohl diese URL: http://www.san-lorenzo.com



Hallo KatzenHai 
Quell der Weisheit

na, siehste??? Sag ich doch.............
und übrigens, wir hatten bereits die chance so ein Packet zu bestellen. Aber wir haben der Dame am anderen ende der Leitung dankend Abgesagt.


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Februar 2008)

*AW: Neue Anrufe aus Italien*

Auch ich erhielt heute Vormittag 13.02.2008 einen Anruf mit der Nummer 00390473255566 
Gruss Andi


----------



## sixty9 (19 Februar 2008)

*AW: Neue Anrufe aus Italien*

19.Februar 2008 / Raum Winterthur
ebenfalls anruf von dieser nummer +390473255566


----------



## chrissihier (19 Februar 2008)

*AW: Neue Anrufe aus Italien*

hatte auch heute 19.2. einen anruf von dieser nummer (raum ostallgäu)


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Februar 2008)

*AW: Neue Anrufe aus Italien*

Hallo, haben in den letzten 2 Wochen auch öfter die Nummer aus Italien (00390473255566) auf dem Display gehabt. Wir haben bisher erst einmal abgenommen. Daraufhin wurde sofort aufgelegt.


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Februar 2008)

*AW: Neue Anrufe aus Italien*

Hallo, ich habe diese Anrufe zwischen 11 Uhr und 13 Uhr schon seit ca. 2 Monaten immer wieder mal gehabt. Da ich in Italien niemanden kenne, dachte ich mir, dass irgendein glückloser Depp mit der falschen Nummer (meiner!) versucht, Lieschen Müller oder zu erreichen. Allerdings ist heute mein Kind mal rechtzeitig da gewesen und hat wohl lange mit der netten Dame am anderen Ende geplaudert *schauder*. Die Dame wusste meinen Vor- und Nachnamen und hat brav die Auskunft entgegengenommen, dass ich in ca. einer 1 Stunde selbst kommen würde. Pünktlich wurde auch nach 1 h und 10 Minuten erneut von 00390473255566 angerufen und aufgelegt. Suspekt ist das schon. Nach Aussage vom Kind sprach die "Italienerin" akzentfrei. 

Die Theorie, dass die Spaßvögel was verkaufen wollen, ist doch hinfällig, denn wie man hier lesen kann, legen sie in 98% der Fälle wieder auf. So verkauft man doch nix?????  Und wenn die Dame am anderen Ende Langeweile hat, wird sie doch sicher spannenderes finden, als wie die Wilde durch die halbe Schweiz und Deutschland zu telefonieren? Nägel feilen? Deutsch lernen? Aber anrufen und auflegen??????

Ganz im Erst, das ist doch von den Uhrzeiten her ziemlich deutlich ein Ausspionieren von Abwesenheitszeiten? Rein statistisch geschehen die meisten Einbrüche tagsüber und nicht nachts, wie immer alle glauben. Wie viele Leute arbeiten tagsüber? Doch so der ein oder andere, der hier angerufen wird, oder?

Vielleicht wäre es sinnvoll, dass der erste, dem sie die Hütte leergeräumt haben, sich hier meldet (sobald er sich wieder einen Computer zugelegt hat....).  


Grüßlies aus Ba-Wü


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Februar 2008)

*AW: Neue Anrufe aus Italien*

noch was: 

der dritte oder vierte Treffer, wenn man die Nummer bei Google eingibt ist.... was eigentlich? 

00390473255566. 26/02/2008 17:26:37. 11816 telefonsex. 26/02/2008 17:17:42. 00390473255566. 26/02/2008 17:17:31. -skins für pidgin-. 26/02/2008 17:15:02 ..... etc...

Was hat das jetzt mit italienischem Essen zu tun? Ich hab den Link nicht angeklickt, das kann ja einer von den gewiefen Leutchen hier tun, ich bin nur Hausfrau und weiß, wo der Computer an und wieder ausgeht 

Nochmals Grüßlies aus Ba-Wü,

sagen wir mal...Lottchen Müller


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Februar 2008)

*AW: Neue Anrufe aus Italien*

Hallo, ich wohne in der Erdinger Gegend (Oberbabyern) und erhalte seit fast 4 Wochen ca. alle 2-3 Tage auch Anrufe von dieser Nummer. Wenn ich rangehe, meldet sich keiner. Ich bin aber froh zu wissen, dass es vielen anderen auch so geht. Dachte mir schon, dass das irgendsoeine Werbung ist. Weiss jemand, was man dagegen machen kann? Denn es nervt ziemlich, ständig ans Telefon laufen zu müssen, wenn dann dieser Quatsch wieder kommt, zumal die Häufigkeit bei mir doch relativ hoch ist.


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Februar 2008)

*AW: Neue Anrufe aus Italien*

Hallo,
wir bekommen auch diese Anrufe. Laut Telekom kann man nichts dagegen machen. Ich habe jetzt eine neue Nummer beantragt und Nummernunterdrückung. Es wird kostenlos von der Telekom gemacht. Hätte es einen einfacheren Weg gegeben?

Grüß oldmama


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Februar 2008)

*AW: Neue Anrufe aus Italien*

hier selber anruf heute 10:38 Schweiz, nähe Zürich
war ja zum glück ned zuhause


----------



## Unregistriert (2 März 2008)

*AW: Neue Anrufe aus Italien*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wir bekommen auch diese Anrufe. Laut Telekom kann man nichts dagegen machen. Ich habe jetzt eine neue Nummer beantragt und Nummernunterdrückung. Es wird kostenlos von der Telekom gemacht. Hätte es einen einfacheren Weg gegeben?
> 
> Grüß oldmama



Tach zusammen, 
Also wenn es die Telecom schon gratis macht, dann hast du bestimmt den einfachsten weg gewählt. Is nur eine frage der zeit, bis Mama Spagetthi auch diese nummer kennt  aber ich hoffe für uns alle, das es doch irgendwan aufhört.....

grüssle aus der Schweiz


----------



## KatzenHai (3 März 2008)

*AW: Neue Anrufe aus Italien*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Laut Telekom kann man nichts dagegen machen. Ich habe jetzt eine neue Nummer beantragt und Nummernunterdrückung.


Also, das ist so auch nicht ganz richtig.

Ich würde erstens erhebliche Bauchschmerzen haben, meine Nummer wegen ein paar ausländischen Klingelspammern zu ändern - allen Freunden, Bekannten, Geschäftspartnern ne neue Nummer nennen, nur deshalb?? 

Im Übrigen:
Es gibt mehrere handelsübliche Telefonanlagen (auch kleine), mit denen man eingehende Nummern sperren kann (einzeln). So what ... :sun:


----------



## Unregistriert (3 März 2008)

*AW: Neue Anrufe aus Italien*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> hier selber anruf heute 10:38 Schweiz, nähe Zürich
> war ja zum glück ned zuhause



Gleiche Nummer in Anrufliste. Nähe St. Gallen.


----------



## Unregistriert (6 März 2008)

*AW: Neue Anrufe aus Italien*

Hallo zusammen, ich bekomme auch Anrufe von dieser Nummer und es wird immer aufgelegt. Mein Standort ist die das Toggenburg.


----------



## Unregistriert (10 März 2008)

*AW: Neue Anrufe aus Italien*

Hallo schon wieder aus Erding (Oberbayern), hatte wieder den Anruf dieser Nummer und es war die nette Dame aus Italien dran, da ich aber gerade aus meinem Mittagsschlaf geweckt wurde, hatte ich keine Lust zu diskutieren...ich frage mich nur, woher die das Geld nehmen, europaweit runzutelefonieren....jemand eine Idee, wie das funktioniert??? Gruss...Karin


----------



## saby (11 März 2008)

*AW: Neue Anrufe aus Italien*

Keine Panik, wenn ihr Anrufe aus Italien mit der angegebenen Tel.  Nr. bekommt. Ich selbst bin vor 3 Monaten angerufen worden, eine nette freundliche Dame aus Südtirol hat sich gemeldet und mir ital. Spezialitäten angeboten, da sich alles sehr glaubwürdig angehört hat und die Dame keinesfalls aufdringlich war, habe ich es gewagt mir ein Paket mit ital. Produkten schicken zu lassen. Das Paket bekommt man ja auf Rechnung und nicht per Nachnahme, inzwischen habe ich aus dem Katalog schon einige Produkte wieder nachbestellt und bin sehr zufrieden. 
Bedenkt doch, das sind auch nur Leute die ihrer Arbeit nachgehen um Geld zu verdienen.


----------



## webwatcher (11 März 2008)

*AW: Neue Anrufe aus Italien*

Abgesehen von der plumpen dreisten Art hier Werbung zu betreiben, sind Coldcalls
 ( so nennt man das in Deutschland) verboten.


----------



## KeinName (20 März 2008)

*AW: Anrufe aus Italien*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Habe heute morgen auch einen Anruf von dieser Nummer erhalten, bin aus der Schweiz.
> Frage mich was das bringen soll, Leute anzurufen und bevor man rangeht aufzulegen????????????
> 
> Echt blöööööööd.
> ...



Das bringt auf jeden Fall die Information, ob bei der angewählten Nummer ein Telefon angeschlossen ist oder nicht. Der Anrufer kann dann bei den jeweilig verfügbaren Online Telefonbüchern oder auf CD/DVD verfügbaren Datenbanken die Personendaten zu der Nummer abfragen. Es geht denen wohl hauptsächlich darum festzustellen, ob die von ihnen gewählte Nummern "leben" oder nicht. Mit diesem Wissen können die Nummern anschliessend verhökert werden, gekoppelt mit den Personendaten, die aus öffentlichen Telefonbüchern abgeglichen werden können.


----------

